

Free Software leader Benjamin "Mako" Hill doing an AMA - forwardslash
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/fnw13/free_software_leader_benjamin_mako_hill_has/

======
forwardslash
From the link:

Benjamin "Mako" Hill works on issues of technology, intellectual property, and
society. He's a key person in the free software and free culture movements.
Mako is a core-developer, active contributor, and founding member of the
Ubuntu Project. For nearly a decade, he has also been an active member of the
Debian GNU/Linux Project, which Ubuntu is based on. Together with Erik Moeller
from the Wikimedia Foundation, Mako founded the Definition of Free Cultural
Worksbased on the Free Software Definition.

Mako serves on the advisory board of the Wikimedia Foundation and the One
Laptop Per Child project. Currently a researcher and PhD Candidate and a
Research Fellow at the MIT Center for Future Civic Media

Another fun fact: Mako's apartment is where reddit was founded, and there is
spray paint on the roof to prove it[1]. Mako has agreed to answer the top ten
questions as of 2/22 in this redditor-built 12 foot Igloo[2]. Ask him
anything.

[1] <http://min.us/mvfPWXg#1> [2]
<https://picasaweb.google.com/danny.piccirillo/Iglootarium>

